# General Lee repop



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I picked up the reissued 1:16 General Lee yesterday. Was a little dissapointed to see it was cast in white, otherwise it is the same kit.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I preordered that kit about a month back my self John, and Have already received it few days back, I didn't open it yet, I my self am happy to hear it is in white, Since I do not plan on building this 1:16 scale kit, in the fashion of the General Lee, Nice build and all like it is I know, but Being as large as it is I think it will make a nice custom charger to, There is a lot to be said for doing it The way it calls for I know, But think about what it would look like as a custom charger instead, Cant wait to hear how other might feel about that, there are SO MANY General Less kits out there, How many will even give it a second look if there is One more build in that Famous Orange Number One style, is my point I guess, As well as they made a huge amount this time of this kit, will be easy to pick up more then one for quit a awhile yet, and build a few of them The way it calls for and custom ones as well, anyway that's how I see it my self. Let me know if your looking for Bulk on this kit or anyone else, I know where, Or who has them in three's, and six bulk packages, to save a few buck, US Cost that is...

Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought three of the Gen'ls and I doubt I will build any of them as a Gen'l Lee. I have already found one set of decals to build a Neil Castles NA$CAR Charger and that is probably what will happen with the other two as well as soon as more decals are forthcoming.

Mo


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

How big is the charger in 1/16 ? how long is it & do they just have the general lee wheels ? what other car kits & wheels come in 1/16 ?


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

I still have my unbuilt orginial from bitd,I don't know if the repop has had any retooling at all I don't own one yet,but the orginial was basically the Petty stock car that had a body made up to fit over it so its more Nascar than street car,12 and 1/2 in long,

there has been quite a few 1/16th scale kits,MPC had a 72-72 street machine charger,Amt did some of the 55 chevies,also a 55-56 T-bird all had stock and custom wheels/parts,also quite a number of funnycars and dragsters,and more I'm forgetting right now


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

The repop is slightly different aside from the color, my original kit has only chrome grille inserts, the reissue has black inserts as well as the chrome, if these were included in the original they were missing from my kit. Also the instruction sheet is different in the steps were you attach the wheels.


----------

